# crappie world mag!!!!!!!



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

just picked up my crappie world mag. and have to say this is the best one yet.
for those of you getting into crappie fishing or pro's, i would get out and get a copy.... have to read the "Bumping brushpiles"-"Jig presentations" and "targeting cover" and the rest of the mag. Two thumbs up on this issue!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Bob, I'll check it out. :B


----------

